# Genesis



## Fernando (Feb 22, 2004)

I am looking for a scholarly commentary on Genesis that adheres to a 'natural day' view of the days of creation. I would prefer 20th century, but 19th century would be okay. 

I'm having a terrible time finding anything that fills the bill.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 22, 2004)

There's always Calvin and Matthew Henry 

I haven't got any modern Genesis commentaries but I do have a couple books on the creation chapters that I have found exceedingly helpful. 

EJ Young- Studies in Genesis 1
Donald MacDonald- Doctrine of Creation and the Fall


----------



## New wine skin (Feb 23, 2004)

Check out the Genesis record by Dr. Henry Morris. I found my copy used at half price books, or you can order it from answers in Genesis website.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

NIC commentary on Genesis.


----------

